# Ref; Bicardi Rum Cake



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

Well, I mean any rum works but this one I found long ago was called Bicardi rum cake!


BACARDI RUM CAKE   

1 c. chopped pecans or walnuts
1 (18 1/2 oz.) pkg. yellow cake mix
1 (3 3/4 oz.) pkg. instant vanilla pudding
4 eggs
1/2 c. cold water
1/2 c. Wesson oil
1/2 c. Bacardi dark rum (80 proof)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Grease and flour 10 inch tube pan or 12 cup Bundt cake pan. Sprinkle nuts over bottom of pan. Mix all ingredients together and pour over nuts. Bake 1 hour. Cool. Invert on serving plate. Prick top. Drizzle smooth glaze evenly over top and sides. Allow cake to absorb glaze. Repeat until all glaze is used.

GLAZE:

1/4 lb. butter
1/4 c. water
1 c. granulated sugar
1/2 c. Bacardi dark rum

Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in water and sugar. Boil 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in rum. Optional: Decorate with whole maraschino cherries and border of sugar frosting or whipped cream. Serve with seedless grapes dusted with powdered sugar.

** I replace the nuts with dried berries as. I also tend to stray more towards 3/4 cup to 1 cup of rum in the blaze.. .. and don't fully cook it all down **

I'll get a picture up tonight, I'm making one on short notice for family visiting tommorrow after a Fish Fry, but this is one simple recipe :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

I ended up not only spooning some of the maraschino cherry juice over the rum cake it self, but I added some to the glaze mixture.

I never quite figured out how they intended for the glaze to work, because brushing it on never really leaves a coating, so I slowly spoon it on and it collects around the cake as it runs down. That's the good stuff in the middle...because I don't cook the rum off.

It packs a kick, so we slice each piece and slather extra glaze onto it as we serve.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow!
That looks delicious!
I'm going to bookmark this, thanks for posting the recipe!!
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh, this sounds good!

I read that you can leave it in the cake pan, poke holes with a skewer and pour half the glaze. Let it soak in, then flip it onto a plate, poke holes in the top and slowly keep ladling the rest till it's gone. One person said they cut a thin layer of the top off to help it absorb glaze better.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 28, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Oh, this sounds good!
> 
> I read that you can leave it in the cake pan, poke holes with a skewer and pour half the glaze. Let it soak in, then flip it onto a plate, poke holes in the top and slowly keep ladling the rest till it's gone. One person said they cut a thin layer of the top off to help it absorb glaze better.


That might be a good method too.

Also it might not be a good idea to add cherry juice to the glaze it self. Diluted it to much maybe? Not sure, just seems a bit different then usual. Oh well! It does have a lovely rose colour!




SmokinAl said:


> Wow!
> That looks delicious!
> I'm going to bookmark this, thanks for posting the recipe!!
> Al


It's super easy too Al, that's the best part. You can make it in an hour or two tops!


----------

